# Possibility: New ipod touch on September 9



## shashank4u (Aug 26, 2008)

As usual September is near and it is expected that apple will roll out new models of ipods and update its ipod line.

possibilities:
A new ipod touch with feature addition
price drop on ipod touch... from rumours 16 GB ipod touch to cost Rs 14,000
new generation of ipods

source: *arstechnica.com/journals/apple.ars/2008/08/25/rumor-apple-event-for-september-9th

btw its not just a rumour, apple updates always happen in September .


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Possibility: New ipod touch on septemeber 9*

Damn, i bought my Apple TOUCH 8 GB model for Rs12,600+Rs450 for leather case. sad!!


----------



## desiibond (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Possibility: New ipod touch on septemeber 9*

and btw, Subscription music service in iTMS


----------



## aryayush (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: Possibility: New ipod touch on septemeber 9*

That’s a rumour and one that is _very_ unlikely to be true.


----------



## moshel (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: Possibility: New ipod touch on septemeber 9*

subscription music and apple.... 

btw rumours suggest that apple will scrap the ipod touch 8gb and ipod touch 16gb will cost as much as the current 8gb. also there are talks of hardware music controls on the ipod touch.

also expected, slim ipod nanos like those of the first gen. but this time with a widescreen resolution.

one interesting article on cnet worth having a look.

*reviews.cnet.com/8301-6490_7-10026471-49.html?tag=rtcol;relblogs


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: Possibility: New ipod touch on septemeber 9*

i heard 8gb is 13.5 k
that's gud if 16gb is just 14k


----------



## amritpal2489 (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: Possibility: New ipod touch on septemeber 9*

Only a rumour.... only a rumour...


----------



## shashank4u (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Possibility: New ipod touch on septemeber 9*



aryayush said:


> That’s a rumour and one that is _very_ unlikely to be true.



10 days to price cut, feature addition, may be new ipod models..just wait and watch


----------



## aryayush (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Possibility: New ipod touch on septemeber 9*

I love it when Apple newbies believe all rumours to be true.


----------



## shashank4u (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Possibility: New ipod touch on septemeber 9*

com'on apple fanboy... i admit you are quite knowledgable about Apple products  the way you often fight MS fanboys 

Apple newbies lol, lets hope you will teach us newbies something at smokingapples

Now tell me which part of the rumor isn't sounds believable to you.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Possibility: New ipod touch on septemeber 9*

Whatever be the case, the 8GB is definitely getting replaced by the 16GB at the same pricepoint.


----------



## aryayush (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Possibility: New ipod touch on septemeber 9*



shashank4u said:


> com'on apple fanboy... i admit you are quite knowledgable about Apple products  the way you often fight MS fanboys
> 
> Apple newbies lol, lets hope you will teach us newbies something at smokingapples
> 
> Now tell me which part of the rumor isn't sounds believable to you.


1. The whole thing, because it’s a rumour and they, by their very nature, are unreliable. Sure, some things will turn out to be true because they’re obvious and have been deduced from the company’s past trends and policy, like the 8GB model getting replaced by the 16GB one, for instance. However, it’s still a rumour so even if it does turn out to be true, it doesn’t mean you can then rely on the next rumour that this guy spreads; and

2. The iPod nano going back to a shape similar to its previous one. In its entire history, Apple has never _gone back_ to any design. Kevin Rose threw this one in there so that he would grab headlines. Now if this one turns out to be untrue, he can still claim that the rest were true, which were all obvious and easily deducible.

I’ve been reading Apple rumours extensively and seeing them turn out to be untrue for the past two years. You haven’t. So, trust me when I say this, I do know a thing or two more about Apple rumours than you do. In this forum itself, I can show you several threads where people reported on Apple rumours, had lengthy discussions about the pros and cons, and then started blaming Apple when they didn’t turn out to be true.


----------



## shashank4u (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Possibility: New ipod touch on septemeber 9*



aryayush said:


> 1. The whole thing, because it’s a rumour and they, by their very nature, are unreliable. Sure, some things will turn out to be true because they’re obvious and have been deduced from the company’s past trends and policy, like the 8GB model getting replaced by the 16GB one, for instance. However, it’s still a rumour so even if it does turn out to be true, it doesn’t mean you can then rely on the next rumour that this guy spreads; and
> 2. The iPod nano going back to a shape similar to its previous one. In its entire history, Apple has never _gone back_ to any design. Kevin Rose threw this one in there so that he would grab headlines. Now if this one turns out to be untrue, he can still claim that the rest were true, which were all obvious and easily deducible.
> 
> I’ve been reading Apple rumours extensively and seeing them turn out to be untrue for the past two years. You haven’t. So, trust me when I say this, I do know a thing or two more about Apple rumours than you do. In this forum itself, I can show you several threads where people reported on Apple rumours, had lengthy discussions about the pros and cons, and then started blaming Apple when they didn’t turn out to be true.



1: The guy Kevin Rose, i didn't believe that rumour the nano curve one its too good to be true and i know that guy is not reliable. what i guessed was, these possibilities:
A new ipod touch with feature addition
price drop on ipod touch... from rumours 16 GB ipod touch to cost Rs 14,000
new generation of ipods.

and you said
"I love it when Apple newbies believe all rumours to be true."

You surely know more about apple but then you still don't know more about me... i do know what i am talking.

Well its time for another rumor, and guess what i predict it will come out to be true as well :

The new multitouch Macbook Touch, not sure if it will be a macbook touch or tablet but there will be a definite touchscreen tablet product from apple soon.


----------



## aryayush (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Possibility: New ipod touch on septemeber 9*

Wanna wager on that? Give me a time frame—half a year? One year?


----------



## shashank4u (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Possibility: New ipod touch on septemeber 9*

To be on a safe side 1 year( upto next september). Done 

Maybe it might come early.. also it might also turn out to be touchscreen Macintosh.

whats at stake


----------



## iMav (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Possibility: New ipod touch on septemeber 9*



shashank4u said:


> The new multitouch Macbook Touch, not sure if it will be a macbook touch or tablet but there will be a definite touchscreen tablet product from apple soon.


[off topic]

Something Gates has been talking about for ages. Tablet PCs being the big thing, but then Apple will come with it and Jobs will once again be resurrected as the demi-God he is. While people will still take pot-shots on Gates.

[/off topic]


----------



## shashank4u (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Possibility: New ipod touch on septemeber 9*



iMav said:


> [off topic]
> 
> Something Gates has been talking about for ages. Tablet PCs being the big thing, but then Apple will come with it and Jobs will once again be resurrected as the demi-God he is. While people will still take pot-shots on Gates.
> 
> [/off topic]



Microsoft in fact is ahead of apple in Touch technology, examples are Microsoft Surface and Sphere.


----------



## iMav (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Possibility: New ipod touch on septemeber 9*

But, you see for the world Microsoft "copied" Apple's iPhone and just made a table and a big ball which has touch.  That's the difference.


----------



## shashank4u (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Possibility: New ipod touch on septemeber 9*



iMav said:


> But, you see for the world Microsoft "copied" Apple's iPhone and just made a table and a big ball which has touch.  That's the difference.



Table and big ball ROFL,when people buy something pricey they tends toward supporting it inspite of it being right or wrong and say weird things to support their claim, thats the human nature.


----------



## aryayush (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Possibility: New ipod touch on septemeber 9*

Surface is indeed a shoddier, crappier big-ass implementation of the Surface and, like all Microsoft products, is far too late in the game (in fact, it’s still not in the game). Other companies are trying to fit more computing power into smaller devices and Microsoft is putting reduced computing power into huge tables that cost you your house. Genius!


----------



## iMav (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Possibility: New ipod touch on septemeber 9*

Well, the Surface is meant for a whole different purpose, its purpose is not computing and it definitely isn't meant for home use. It's meant for the places where it is being used. And as far as being shoddier is concerned, that's the Microsoft-hater in you and not Aayush. 

Placing your mobile device on it, seeing ripples and it automatically recognizing and syncing it, is simply amazing and by no means "shoddy". Playing with images with fingers of 2 hands on a humongous 30" screen is not shoddy by any means.

As far as reduced-power computer is concerned, the following specs are not generally of an "reduced-powered" computer:

    * Intel Core Quad Xeon "WoodCrest" @ 2.66GHz
    * 4GB DDR2-1066 RAM
    * 1TB 7200RPM Hard Drive


----------



## krazzy (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Possibility: New ipod touch on septemeber 9*



aryayush said:


> Surface is indeed a shoddier, crappier big-ass implementation of the Surface


----------



## iMav (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Possibility: New ipod touch on septemeber 9*

I think he meant:

iPhone is a shoddier, small-ass implementation of the Surface.


----------



## apoorva84 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Possibility: New ipod touch on septemeber 9*

no ipods or iphones for me...i will stick to cowon anyday...no conversion hassles...


----------



## goobimama (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Possibility: New ipod touch on septemeber 9*

How well do these cowon things sync might I ask? Honest question.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Possibility: New ipod touch on septemeber 9*

[yawn]
I just had my dinner, and what do I see here ? A bunch of n00bs doing what they do best...
[/yawn]




goobimama said:


> How well do these cowon things sync might I ask? Honest question.


Any directory can be synched to another directory. Its a standard thing. So my honest reaction to this question is


----------



## aryayush (Sep 1, 2008)

In other words, there is no synchronisation whatsoever. Just standard copy and paste. Crap.


----------



## iMav (Sep 1, 2008)

aryayush said:


> In other words, there is no synchronisation whatsoever. Just standard copy and paste. Crap.


Can be synced with WMP  Just like iTunes.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 2, 2008)

aryayush said:


> In other words, there is no synchronisation whatsoever. Just standard copy and paste. Crap.


Classic ignorant macboyish reaction.

Synchronisation is a feature that does NOT depend on the hardware. It ONLY depends on the presence of folder sync feature in your OS and sometimes the filesystem.

Sometimes firmware may be crazy and might disallow access to files manually copied and pasted. iPod is a classic example, and here people need to take pains to install RockBox to bypass this restriction.

But in STANDARD PMPs, which support plug, transfer files and play, synching is no big issue.


iMav said:


> Can be synced with WMP  Just like iTunes.


Er... yeah, that too.

But the REAL point is this:

What mainly matters is the QUALITY OF AUDIO. Thats what decides which PMP is better. Close on its heels comes cost vs functionality. Many, including me, argue that ipod is better than creative xifi pmps in terms of support for features and formats, but, XiFi's audio quality often blows other competitors away in terms of aural bliss.

Anyway, its upto the buyer to decide where his/her priorities lie - support for a particular software, support for a particular OS, support for a particular format, support for a particular feature, cost-vs-performance, just the quality of sound or something else. Thats why you see that iPods, iAudios and Zens all perform excellently in the market. Each is for a different person, and *there is no one size fits all type PMP available (yet).* *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon9.gif


----------



## goobimama (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm not talking about 1:1 syncing. Even Small Cat can do that. I'm talking about stuff like if I have 24 episodes of a TV show, I don't want all those on my iPhone. I want 3 of the least recent TV shows on my device. After I'm done watching those, or even one of those, it deletes and replaces it with a newer episode, while keeping track of my playback position. 

And I have yet to come across someone with a rockbox installation on his iPod. That is just plain stupid.


----------



## iMav (Sep 2, 2008)

goobimama said:


> And I have yet to come across someone with a rockbox installation on his iPod. That is just plain stupid.


I couldn't use the rockbox UI for more than 15 minutes. It's horrendous!


----------



## aryayush (Sep 2, 2008)

And if a Windows user has a problem with some UI, it must be _really_ bad. Like, filthy, intolerably bad.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 2, 2008)

goobimama said:


> I'm not talking about 1:1 syncing. Even Small Cat can do that. I'm talking about stuff like if I have 24 episodes of a TV show, I don't want all those on my iPhone. I want 3 of the least recent TV shows on my device. After I'm done watching those, or even one of those, it deletes and replaces it with a newer episode, while keeping track of my playback position.


Never, EVER felt the need for such a crazy feature. Sorry. 



> And I have yet to come across someone with a rockbox installation on his iPod. That is just plain stupid.





iMav said:


> I couldn't use the rockbox UI for more than 15 minutes. It's horrendous!


Really ? Well, I have used it on several iPods, mainly iPod 5G, and I must agree that its beautiful. The UI looked average to me, but I liked the fact that you can install themes in it and change them as often as you like. But what I liked the most were the available extra features. Especially the fact that you can play games like Pacman and Doom on it, along with that game boy advance emulator it has. This makes it a multifunctional device.



aryayush said:


> And if a Windows user has a problem with some UI, it must be _really_ bad. Like, filthy, intolerably bad.


You can't comment on a UI unless you USE it once.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 2, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Never, EVER felt the need for such a crazy feature. Sorry.


Yeah, if you haven’t felt the need for it, it must be a “crazy” feature.

You hate the idea that anyone should be so convenient and automatic. You want to keep copy-pasting files manually, deleting them when you’re done and copying new files again. Convenience is just too darn annoying for you. I know the type.



MetalheadGautham said:


> Really ? Well, I have used it on several iPods, mainly iPod 5G, and I must agree that its beautiful. The UI looked average to me, but I liked the fact that you can install themes in it and change them as often as you like. But what I liked the most were the available extra features. Especially the fact that you can play games like Pacman and Doom on it, along with that game boy advance emulator it has. This makes it a multifunctional device.
> 
> 
> You can't comment on a UI unless you USE it once.


Well, judging by your description, even looking at a screenshot should be enough. A good UI is not about how beautiful it is. If it were so, no one would say that the iPod has a good UI. It’s basically just bland lists of various items on a plain background. It’s about how _usable_ it is. But yeah, who cares about usability as long as you can play pirated movies without having to convert them and listen to songs in twenty different formats, right?


----------



## apoorva84 (Sep 2, 2008)

saw the screenshots of ipod nano cases on engadget...they are calling it the kevin rose ipod cause he was the one who brought out the information first...

i dont have an ipod, so i'm not sure how this rockbox is..


----------



## moshel (Sep 3, 2008)

Its official, Apple has announced, Tuesday september 9th. lets see whats in store for the next generation


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 3, 2008)

WTF, I open this thread and find some Macboys and Winbois fighting.

Ok I know that Windows/Creative/Copy-Pasting is cr@p and Mac/Linux/Syncing/iTunes/Steve Jobs/His undies/Steve Job's wife/His son pwns all but please spare us now. We give up. Mac rules and Windows sux but I will still use it coz I R NOOB at PCs, happy ?


----------



## iMav (Sep 3, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Really ? Well, I have used it on several iPods, mainly iPod 5G, and I must agree that its beautiful. The UI looked average to me, but I liked the fact that you can install themes in it and change them as often as you like. But what I liked the most were the available extra features. Especially the fact that you can play games like Pacman and Doom on it, along with that game boy advance emulator it has. This makes it a multifunctional device.


You might want to leave the iPod customizing talk to people who do it and know about it.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 3, 2008)

iMav said:


> You might want to leave the iPod customizing talk to people who do it and know about it.


No problem.
But still, doesn't the idea of being able to GAME on an iPod bring _any_ exitement ? 

Thats the SINGLE reason why most people install rockbox, the other being format compatibility.

*On long train journeys, songs can only entertain you for so long. But a round or two of Mario on the other hand... *

And btw, rockbox is actually a dual boot, so you can access both default firmware and rockbox.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 3, 2008)

You can game on any iPod with a screen even without Rockbox.


----------

